# My house smells like olives!



## edstreet (Sep 9, 2012)

This is a project that I have been thinking about for some time now.  I am pleased to show the start results and I for one am just floored by the results of this stuff.  For many years now I have looked at various types and grades of Olive Wood and decided to go for it, so I bought me a big shipment of 70some pen blanks, 60 of them are in and this weekend I started work.

I figured with the new intro of the stylus euro's this year it would be a great platform to start with.







Before anyone mentions it I will.  The center band is not glued in place.

Also this wood is not stabilized. It still turns fantastic but not the epic dream quality that stabilized olive wood does.  I also did not use CA for a finish   I used a tried and true finish that had stood the test of time and yields a fantastic smooth texture.

Very rarely do we get the honor, horror?, of seeing a pen/pencil/fountain pen/etc that can upstage the center band.


----------



## edstreet (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Tom T (Sep 9, 2012)

Very active looking wood, great grain.  Nice turn.
Can we as what the finish is?


----------



## edstreet (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh sorry, did not post that.  I used Tung oil, going to get another coat tomorrow.


----------



## bobjackson (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice pen, nice wood, nice job.


----------



## CSue (Sep 10, 2012)

What a gorgeous piece of Olive wood!  You did a great job there.  I like the finish you used as well, more of a natural wood.  Tung Oil will give it some good protection.

The only thing that bothers me about it is that it seems a bit "off balance" - top heavy. Just my opinion.


----------



## corian king (Sep 10, 2012)

Love the wood and the finish.But not sure I like how tall the top section is compared to the bottom.Just seems awful long.Great work!!


----------



## edstreet (Sep 10, 2012)

The stylus tip gives it that top heavy look. on euro's the top section is longer than the bottom and the stylus sticks out more than the non's do.


----------



## edstreet (Sep 10, 2012)

I  should have swapped the sections, put the short on the top and long on the bottom, that would have made it better.  Can also shorten the top tube as well.  Now that I just looked again at the PDF it shows the short tube on top. 

Correction again, swapping the tubs would lead to a very narrow refill cartridge on the top.  Shortening the tube would be much better option.


----------



## Dustygoose (Sep 10, 2012)

Actually, the longer tube goes on the bottom. That wood is beautiful and you did a great job.


----------



## Wright (Sep 10, 2012)

Ed, I like what you have done with this pen. The wood is beautiful. Stylus is becoming real popular now days with net books and all. Great job and photos.


----------



## edstreet (Sep 10, 2012)

After careful consideration, asking numerous people today, approx 10, detailing the short tube vs the long tube and careful study on angles of view I have came up with the following 2 photo's.













First up we have the true balance point of the pen. I used it today at work and wrote out a good $1,000 in invoices and paid careful note where things fit and balance.  I found that it was a very good balance point indeed, right on the top of the band.  If the tubes were reversed the balance point would be on the lower shaft.

The second image we see a side by side compare of the two tubes.  Now mind you it would not hurt to shorten the long tube slightly.  If you were to take the band and put it on the smaller tube then the gap between the top of the band and the end of the clip would be very small and that would not go that well with this blank.

Our conclusion is the longer tube belongs on top for this wood but shortening the top tube very slightly, say 1/32" would not hurt but it would take away from some of the line details.


----------



## Nick (Sep 10, 2012)

Ed,
IMHO the clip end is far to "to fat"  if the upper section curve were cut back it would allow the clip to slide into your pocket easier. Cut the clip end to match up to the bushing better, that would give the overall pen a lighter look.


----------



## edstreet (Sep 11, 2012)

Nick said:


> Ed,
> IMHO the clip end is far to "to fat"  if the upper section curve were cut back it would allow the clip to slide into your pocket easier. Cut the clip end to match up to the bushing better, that would give the overall pen a lighter look.



Funny you should mention that. I swapped out the clip with one from the old non-stylus euro's and it does not have that look but it does with the stylus clip.  I prefer the regular clip to be honest.  

The cap diameter is what changed, regular is .406", stylus is .335"


----------



## 76winger (Sep 11, 2012)

Really love that blank! Lots of character within the grain.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Fishinbo (Sep 11, 2012)

One of the most beautiful pens I have ever seen.  
Classic!


----------



## TerryDowning (Sep 11, 2012)

Where did the components come from?? I'm a sucker for euros.


----------

